# Dividend/Distribution Increases 2017



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll start the 2017 thread (summary of change and link to further details):

January 05, 2017 - *Enbridge Announces 10 Percent Quarterly Dividend Increase*
_Enbridge Inc. (TSX:ENB)(NYSE:ENB) announced today that its Board of Directors has declared a quarterly dividend of $0.583 per common share, payable on March 1, 2017 to shareholders of record on February 15, 2017. The declared dividend represents a 10 percent increase from the prior quarterly rate and the twenty-second consecutive year in which the Company has increased its common share dividend._

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/enbridge-announces-10-percent-quarterly-dividend-increase-tsx-enb-2186621.htm


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Consistent with the pending acquisition of Spectra by Enbridge:

_HOUSTON, Jan. 5, 2017 /CNW/ -- *Spectra Energy Corp* (NYSE: SE) has announced a 14-cent increase in its annual dividend on its common stock to $1.76 per share, or $0.44 on a quarterly basis. The quarterly cash dividend declared by Spectra Energy on its common stock for the first quarter of 2017 is payable on March 1, 2017, to shareholders of record at the close of business on February 15, 2017...

Spectra Energy's proposed merger with Enbridge is expected to close in the first quarter this year...

"Including today's announced dividend increase, we anticipate investors of the combined company to benefit from an annualized 15 percent dividend increase in 2017, and then 10 to 12 percent annual increases through at least 2024."_

http://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/spectra-energy-announces-new-quarterly-dividend-of-044-per-share-609759395.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

ENF increased distributions also by 10% to monthly. Nice!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

*Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp. Announces 10% Dividend Increase and Declares First Quarter 2017 Common Share Dividend of U.S. $0.1165 (Cdn. $0.1533) *
http://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/algonquin-power--utilities-corp-announces-10-dividend-increase-and-declares-first-quarter-2017-common-share-dividend-of-us-01165-cdn-01533-610888965.html


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I love these guys...they walk the walk.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

CN Rail increases its dividend by 10% to $0.4125 per share quarterly. 

http://business.financialpost.com/n...rly-revenue-rises-2-on-higher-freight-volumes


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

KMB by 5.4%


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Exco Technologies Limited 

Quarterly dividend raised 14% to $0.08 per common share

Another good quarter...I think this one should get some legs this year....


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Feb.2, 2017 *BCE increases dividend by 5.1% to $2.87/yr*

http://www.bce.ca/investors/financial-reporting/2016-Q4/2016-q4-press-release.pdf


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I love Exco but my buddy is on board of directors.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Brookfield Infrastructure increased its quarterly distribution to $0.435 USD per unit. This represents about a 11% increase. 

https://bip.brookfield.com/en/press-releases/2017/02-01-2017-114548526

Brookfield Renewable also increased its quarterly distribution to $0.4675 USD per unit. This represents about a 5% increase. 

https://bep.brookfield.com/en/press-releases/2017/02-02-2017-114559449


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Oldroe...Is this a roundabout way to tell us the dog has fleas?


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Eder said:


> Oldroe...Is this a roundabout way to tell us the dog has fleas?


I took it as he's not comfortable holding it due to the risks/perception of insider trading or something since his good buddy is on the board.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

No I would have liked to buy a ton a few years ago. Just didn't want a Martha Stewart.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

BCE raised it's dividend from 0.6825 to 0.7175 (+5%) per qtr. as of April 2017. - 
oops saw earlier post - tried to delete this but can't!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

SUNCOR (SU) Feb. 8,2017
Subsequent to the end of the quarter, Suncor's Board of Directors approved an* increase to the company's dividend to $0.32 per common share, an increase of 10%*, demonstrating the company's commitment and ability to generate cash flow and return cash to shareholders, even in a low commodity price environment. 

http://www.suncor.com/en-CA/Newsroom/News-Releases/2122724


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

$MFC -> 11% increase in its quarterly dividend to $0.205 per share!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

oops


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Lets short the banks!

The bank also hiked its quarterly dividend by 3 cents per share to $1.27


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

*CIBC Increases Dividends*
CIBC (TSX: CM; NYSE: CM) announced today that its Board of Directors declared a dividend of $1.27 per share on common shares for the quarter ending April 30, 2017, an increase of three cents from the previous quarter. This dividend is payable on April 28, 2017 to shareholders of record at the close of business on March 28, 2017.

I make that to be a 2.42% increase.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I make that to be a 2.42% increase.


 Nice! This is 10th dividend increase from 2015! .... and overall CM is our biggest holding


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

After BCE, CIBC is my second biggest holding ,followed by RY !!!!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

CCL Industries increased their dividend by 15%. http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...uarter-and-2016-results-tsx-ccl.a-2198005.htm


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

*Chartwell increases montly distribution by 2.5%*
_Chartwell announced today its third consecutive annual increase in monthly distributions. Monthly cash distributions will increase by 2.5% from $0.046818 per unit ($0.561816 on an annualized basis) to $0.048 per unit ($0.5760 on an annualized basis) effective for the March 31, 2017 distribution payable on April 17, 2017._
http://investors.chartwell.com/file.aspx?IID=4100072&FID=38210590


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

KO by 5.7%


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

TORONTO, February 24, 2017 - *Royal Bank of Canada* (RY on TSX and NYSE) announced today that its board of directors declared an increase to its quarterly common share dividend of four cents per share, or five per cent, to 87 cents per share, payable on and after May 24, 2017, to common shareholders of record at the close of business on April 25, 2017.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Magna International increases dividend by 10% to $0.275 USD per share quarterly. 

http://www.magna.com/media/press-re...gna-announces-fourth-quarter-and-2016-results


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

leeder said:


> Magna International increases dividend by 10% to $0.275 USD per share quarterly.
> 
> http://www.magna.com/media/press-re...gna-announces-fourth-quarter-and-2016-results


Good , bad that MG is down 5% today


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Good , bad that MG is down 5% today


Maybe it's good that it's down... buying opportunity, perhaps


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

leeder said:


> Maybe it's good that it's down... buying opportunity, perhaps


Maybe, actually wanted to add to my existing position


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Scotiabank is the latest among Canada’s big banks to boost its dividend amid higher first-quarter results.

The quarterly payout rises 2 cents to 76 cents


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Always disconcerting when a stock increases its dividend and beats street estimates,,,,,,but shares fall.

Forward guidance I guess, the mystery of roller coasting stock markets!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Not sure why you say that. BNS disappointed relative to the other banks and earnings just met expectations at $1.55.


> “Adjusted” earnings per share of $1.58 were in-line with analyst expectations. “While the headline $1.58 cash may garner attention,” Aiken says. “There was a gain on sale of real estate in Canada (estimated to be about $40 million and an unquantified security gain in Colombia. Therefore, the view of earnings is either $1.55 or a low quality $1.58.”


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

*Toronto-Dominion (TSX:TD)* Profit Rises on Capital Markets, Lifts Dividend


> ...raised its quarterly dividend 9.1 percent to *60 cents* a share.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

10% dividend increase from CNRL. http://business.financialpost.com/n...ts-out-of-the-water?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Aecon ARE.TO increases dividend from $0.46 to $0.50 a share per year

http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...nd-increase-in-annual-dividend-615607724.html


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CCL.B increases dividend from 0.500 to 0.575, an increase of 15%
http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/CCLb.TO/key-developments/article/3534087

The 5 year total return is 55% per year. 10 year total return is 26% per year.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

PREMIUM BRANDS HOLDINGS CORPORATION (PBH : TSX)
announces record 4th quarter 2016 results and 10.5% increase in its dividend.


http://www.premiumbrandsholdings.com/pdf/2016-q4-press-release-FINAL.pdf


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Power Financial (TSXWF) increases its dividend by 5.1% from quarterly dividend payment of $0.3925 per share to $0.4125 per share.

http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...-results-and-dividend-increase-617014804.html


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Bell Canada (BCE) increases dividend by 5.1% to $2.87/share
http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/bce-inc-profit-falls-4-on-costs-of-acquiring-manitoba-telecom-services


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Bell Canada (BCE) increases dividend by 5.1% to $2.87/share
> http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/bce-inc-profit-falls-4-on-costs-of-acquiring-manitoba-telecom-services


I think that increase was announced back in February.

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I think that increase was announced back in February.
> ltr


Ahh yes. Thanks for the correction.
I guess FP must be scratching for readers when their headline today reads: 

*BCE Inc boosts dividend but profit takes hit from costs of acquiring Manitoba Telecom Services*
Emily Jackson | April 26, 2017 8:46 AM ET


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Costco announced a special dividend of $7/share, and a 11% dividend increase. http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/26/cost...-has-been-able-to-do-in-more-than-a-year.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

One of my few tech holdings, XLNX increased by 6,1%


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

MX up $US0.10 to $US1.20 annually paid quarterly
TECK.B up $0.10 to $0.20 annually paid quarterly (with the exception of June which will be $0.10), plus a variable portion to be paid Dec 31 annually as the situation warrants.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

What am I missing here? Since when does a company borrow money to pay a special dividend? 

Costco (COST) *Costco Wholesale Corporation Reports Special Cash Dividend of $7.00 Per Share and Increase in Quarterly Cash Dividend
April 25, 2017*
_... announced today that its Board of Directors has declared a special cash dividend on Costco common stock of $7.00 per share, payable May 26, 2017, to shareholders of record at the close of business on May 10, 2017. The aggregate payment will be approximately $3.1 billion. The special dividend will be funded primarily through additional borrowings. The special dividend will be in addition to the Company's regular quarterly cash dividend of 50 cents per share that was also declared today, which will also be payable on May 26, 2017, to shareholders of record at the close of business on May 12, 2017. That amount represents a quarterly increase of 5 cents per share.

Richard Galanti, Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer, commented: "Today's announcement of a $7.00 special dividend is our latest step in returning capital to our shareholders. Our strong balance sheet and favorable access to the credit markets allow us to provide shareholders with this dividend, while preserving financial and operational flexibility to continue to grow our business globally.
_
http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release/costco-wholesale-corporation-reports-special-cash-dividend-of-700-per-share-and-increase-in-20170425-01730


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol good catch. I'd be pissed if I held shares.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That's not good. ^


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

JNJ increased by 5% to 0.84 quaterly... waiting for PEP announcment


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I don't understand the logic with Costco's borrowing to pay a special dividend. I still think they are fine in the long term but just not sure why they'd do that. They've stated they have a mandate to return capital to shareholders, but that can be done with the quarterly dividend. IMO no need for a special dividend unless they become flush with cash


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Yeah I don't understand the logic with Costco's borrowing to pay a special dividend. I still think they are fine in the long term but just not sure why they'd do that. They've stated they have a mandate to return capital to shareholders, but that can be done with the quarterly dividend. IMO no need for a special dividend unless they become flush with cash


I guess in their minds they are very asset rich and want to unlock some of that value for shareholders so are taking advantage of cheap financing to create the liquidity to do so. As a shareholder, I guess you have to ask yourself if the return you can get on your special dividend (ie: what you can do with the money) will exceed the potential drag that the additional debt will have on Costco's future earnings/share price.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

Norbord (OSB) quarterly dividend raised from $0.10 to $0.30 to yield about 2.8%.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) declares $0.63/share quarterly dividend, 10.5% increase from prior dividend of $0.57.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Loblaws (TSX:L) raises dividend by ~4%

http://business.financialpost.com/n...ectations-with-20-profit-boost-but-sales-slip



> The grocery and drug store retailer says its quarterly dividend will rise by a penny to 27 cents per share.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> JNJ increased by 5% to 0.84 quaterly... waiting for PEP announcment


PEP annnouncment arrived  _PepsiCo (NYSEEP) declares $0.805/share quarterly dividend, 7% increase from prior dividend of $0.752_


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Hydro One increased dividend to $0.22 /quarter


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Enbridge announced a 5% dividend increase. http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...arterly-dividend-increase-tsx-enb-2214283.htm


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> Enbridge announced a 5% dividend increase. http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...arterly-dividend-increase-tsx-enb-2214283.htm


You beat me to it!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> You beat me to it!


Unexpectedly, but nice  , maybe ENF will follow ENB


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> You beat me to it!


Wasn't expecting another increase any time soon but happy to see they announced it


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Sun Life Financial has increased its quarterly distribution to $0.435/share (previously $0.42). This represents a 3.6% increase. 

http://www.sunlife.com/Global/Investors/Shareholder+services/Dividend+history?vgnLocale=en_CA


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

CP Rail announced a 12.5% dividend increase. http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...reases-dividend-by-125-percent-621858073.html


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Telus raises quarterly dividend 7.1% from $0.48 to $0.4925


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I read the Telus release here:
http://about.telus.com/community/en...reports-strong-results-for-first-quarter-2017

I do not see how they claim a 7% increase in the dividend. They went from $0.48 to $0.4925. This is $0.0125 more, which is 2.6% of the $0.48 prior amount. A 7% increase would have gotten us an extra $0.0336 or $0.5136.

EDIT: if you go back in their dividend history to the same Q last year, it was $0.44 and we have a 7% boost against that at this point. Seems fishy though since they already announced the intervening increases to various levels of fanfare.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

gardner said:


> I read the Telus release here:
> http://about.telus.com/community/en...reports-strong-results-for-first-quarter-2017
> 
> I do not see how they claim a 7% increase in the dividend. They went from $0.48 to $0.4925. This is $0.0125 more, which is 2.6% of the $0.48 prior amount. A 7% increase would have gotten us an extra $0.0336 or $0.5136.
> ...


My guess is they're playing fast and loose with semantics a bit. The latest increase would be bring the total annual increase from this time last year to 7%. In June 2016 the dividend was $0.46 x 1.07 = $0.4926


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks BMO!
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...h-profit-boost-dividend-hike/article35095819/

"On a positive note for shareholders, BMO increased its quarterly dividend by 2 cents to 90 cents a share, as several analysts had expected it would."


----------



## canew90 (Jul 13, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> Thanks BMO!
> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...h-profit-boost-dividend-hike/article35095819/
> 
> "On a positive note for shareholders, BMO increased its quarterly dividend by 2 cents to 90 cents a share, as several analysts had expected it would."


BMO up'd their dividend 4.6% for the year, slow and steady.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I see Power corp POW had a 7% divvy increase. Might help the price.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Mechanic.
http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...arter-financial-results-and-dividend-increase


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

National Bank raises dividend $0.02 to $0.58 quarter
https://www.reuters.com/article/brief-national-bank-of-canada-reports-q-idUSL8N1IX2WH


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally


> Kinder Morgan (KMI) grabbed headlines Wednesday when it announced pretty substantial news: the company says it expects to declare an annual dividend of $.80 per share for 2018, which would represent a 60% increase from 2017's dividend.


Can we trust them?!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

(SAP) Saputo Inc, one of Canada’s largest dairy producers, boosted its dividend and reported a larger quarterly profit on Tuesday, citing higher year-over-year dairy prices.

The dividend will edge up to 16 Canadian cents per share from 15 Canadian cents, payable on Sept. 15.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

oops - already reported


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Finning as usual

Annualized dividend increased by 4% to $0.76 per share, reflecting the
expectation for positive annual free cash flow(2) and sustainable
earnings recovery


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> (SAP) Saputo Inc, one of Canada’s largest dairy producers, boosted its dividend and reported a larger quarterly profit on Tuesday, citing higher year-over-year dairy prices.
> 
> The dividend will edge up to 16 Canadian cents per share from 15 Canadian cents, payable on Sept. 15.


I like SAP, but I'm concerned how the NAFTA talks will affect their profit etc. I'll continue to watch, but dairy products in general are in the crosshairs of the bargaining. I don't expect the talks to go well.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Not to mention CETA. It's hard to believe that mountains of European cheese will not have an effect on them.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

dubmac said:


> I like SAP, but I'm concerned how the NAFTA talks will affect their profit etc. I'll continue to watch, but dairy products in general are in the crosshairs of the bargaining. I don't expect the talks to go well.


Yeah, uncertainty is never a good thing with the market, but in Saputo's case, I've read many times that _the leadership at Saputo__ believes that open markets will bring more opportunity for further growth._

Who knows. Time will tell.

ltr


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

RBC increases dividend by 5%

http://www.rbc.com/newsroom/news/2017/20170823-dividend.html



> Royal Bank of Canada (RY on TSX and NYSE) announced today that its board of directors has declared an increase to its quarterly common share dividend of four cents, or five per cent, to 91 cents per share


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

*CIBC (TSX:CM)* Increases Dividends


> ...dividend of *$1.30* per share on common shares for the quarter ending October 31, 2017, an increase of three cents from the previous quarter. This dividend is payable on October 27, 2017 to shareholders of record at the close of business on September 28, 2017.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotia (BNS) is increasing their dividend by ~3.5%

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/scotiabank-earnings-1.4266430



> dividend will rise by three cents to 79 cents per share


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Canadian western bank 4%

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/cwb-declares-dividends-tsx-cwb-2232081.htm


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Altria Group, Inc. (Altria) (NYSE: MO) today announced that its Board of Directors voted to increase Altria’s regular quarterly dividend by 8.2% to $0.66 per common share versus the previous rate of $0.61 per common share. The quarterly dividend is payable on October 10, 2017, to shareholders of record as of September 15, 2017. The ex-dividend date is September 14, 2017.


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

*McDonald's (NYSE:MCD)* Raises Quarterly Cash Dividend By 7%


> ...from $0.94 to *$1.01* per share of common stock, payable on December 15, 2017 to shareholders of record at the close of business on December 1, 2017.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

EMERA (TSX:EMA) increases dividend 8.13%

HALIFAX, Nova Scotia--(BUSINESS WIRE)--On September 29, 2017 the Board of Directors of Emera Inc. (TSX: EMA, EMA.PR.A, EMA.PR.B, EMA.PR.C, EMA.PR.E, and EMA.PR.F) approved an increase in the annual common share dividend rate to $2.26 from $2.09 per common share. The first quarterly payment of $0.565 per common share is payable on and after November 15, 2017 to common shareholders of record at the close of business on November 1, 2017. 

ltr


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> EMERA (TSX:EMA) increases dividend 8.13%
> 
> 
> ltr


Very nice! Hopefully FTS gonna increase dividend soon


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

*Fortis Increases Dividends by 6.25%
*http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...arterly-dividend-increase-tsx-fts-2237107.htm

FTS and EMA. Buy and hold forever


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Fortis is an allstar! Also A&W had a good quarter and seems back on track...Distributions to be increased by 2.3%


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> *Fortis Increases Dividends by 6.25%
> *http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...arterly-dividend-increase-tsx-fts-2237107.htm
> 
> FTS and EMA. Buy and hold forever


I think FTS had previously targeted 6% dividend growth through 2021. The press release seems to indicate that it's now targeting 6% growth through 2022. Kind of nice seeing that guidance.


----------



## SN1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Altagas increases dividend 4.3%

http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...lts-increases-dividend-43-percent-2237657.htm


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> *Fortis Increases Dividends by 6.25%
> *http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...arterly-dividend-increase-tsx-fts-2237107.htm
> 
> FTS and EMA. Buy and hold forever


oh yeah ... got em ... buy more next year


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

SN1 said:


> Altagas increases dividend 4.3%
> 
> http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...lts-increases-dividend-43-percent-2237657.htm


Shame on them. Excessive yield, excessive payout, and dumb considering they are paying that on subscription receipts that may have to be bought back if the WGL acquisition does not go through.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Telus increases 

The company also raised its dividend to 50.5 cents from 49.25.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Sun Life increases 2 cents/share or 5%.
http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...-dividends-on-preferred-shares-656200283.html
But not Manulife this round


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yikes! Canadian Tire bumps annual dividend by 38% from $2.60 to $3.60/sh.
http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...llion-share-repurchase-program-656330683.html


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

^ awesome news for can Tire holders.

Telus raised is quaarterly dividend up a notch " Telus also announced an increase in its quarterly dividend Thursday, raising it to 50.5 cents per share, up from 49.25 cents."


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

yyz said:


> Telus increases
> 
> The company also raised its dividend to 50.5 cents from 49.25.


Expected more than 2.5% increase 
Added: actually it's 2nd inncrease ...so about 7% Y to Y...not too bad


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

FN gonna pay juicy special dividend


> The Company's Board of Directors today announced a special common share dividend in the amount of $1.25 per share, payable on December 15, 2017 to shareholders of record on November 30, 2017. This payment reflects the Board's determination that the Company has generated excess capital in the past several years and that the capital needed for near-term growth can be generated from current operations.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Who is FN? First National? An alternate lender like EQ and Home Capital? With a nosebleed P/B of 3.5 but a more reasonable P/E of 7.6 or so?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Who is FN? First National? An alternate lender like EQ and Home Capital? With a nosebleed P/B of 3.5 but a more reasonable P/E of 7.6 or so?


Yeap, this the one 



> Plaza Retail REIT (TSX: PLZ.UN) ("Plaza" or the "REIT") today announced that its Board of Trustees has approved an increase in its annual distribution to unitholders to $0.28 per unit, representing a 3.7% increase.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Expected more than 2.5% increase
> Added: actually it's 2nd inncrease ...so about 7% Y to Y...not too bad


Telus payout ratio is above 70% now, so you can't expect more from them unless they can grow EPS by more than 5% a year, which they haven't been doing. Their board, as well as their debt rating companies, won't allow them to pay much more than they are now. Starting to get expensive.

On FN, they are more in the prime and commercial market than EQ and HCG, and compete more directly with the banks. A good company still mostly owned by its founders.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

IPL increases dividend by 3.7%.
https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7445398537877545&qm_symbol=IPL

Great day for a few raises


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes...it's been raining increases and shows why the dividend growth strategy can be so potent and is a very bullish sign for the future of these businesses.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Am I allowed to post this here? GE cuts dividend by 50%
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/13/gen...o-12-cents-a-share-from-24-cents-a-share.html


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

No distribution/dividend cut thread on this forum? I guess dividends only go up??


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

ENB dividend hike by 10% to $0.671.
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ticle37132541/


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

National Bank increases its dividend to 60 cents from 58 cents; a year ago it was 56 cents. Payout ratio is a slim 43% on a trailing basis and after increase - good sign of more to come! 

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...k-increases-the-dividend-of-its-common-shares


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Enbridge Income Fund (ENF) raised its dividend by 10%. Based on current market price yield is 7.56%.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

doctrine said:


> National Bank increases its dividend to 60 cents from 58 cents; a year ago it was 56 cents. Payout ratio is a slim 43% on a trailing basis and after increase - good sign of more to come!
> 
> http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...k-increases-the-dividend-of-its-common-shares


Nice


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> No distribution/dividend cut thread on this forum? I guess dividends only go up??


 ... yep, members of this forum only believe in that unless you want to start a DD "Decreases" in 201x thread? Then hear the boo-boos coming ...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Would be a pretty small thread but I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I just thought it odd that investors would not want to know if a stock cuts its dividend to make a 'sell a dog', or buy low investment decision. No big deal though.....


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I think we should have both for 2018 AR.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> No distribution/dividend cut thread on this forum? I guess dividends only go up??


Posts keep saying a ton of dividends were cut in the 2008/2009 time frame where my portfolio at the time had two cuts with rest holding steady or more often, announcing increases.
It makes me wonder if there would be enough info to post to make it worth while.


Cheers


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I lobby that, starting next year, we should have one thread called "Dividend Changes" and it should be stickied on the top.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Posts keep saying a ton of dividends were cut in the 2008/2009 time frame where my portfolio at the time had two cuts with rest holding steady or more often, announcing increases.
> It makes me wonder if there would be enough info to post to make it worth while.
> 
> 
> Cheers


I guess it depends what is important to investors. I would think cuts are a logical piece of information whether to sell a current investment or to bottom feed on a new investment. FWF, for example, has 10 pages of dividend/distribution hikes in 2017 and just over one page of dividend/distribution cuts. I don't know what the 2008 or 2009 ratio looked like at the time.

P.S. The oil industry made many cuts over the last 3 years, as did associated service companies. As did other commodity based companies. It is not just a 2008/2009 type phenomena.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed. CPG dividend has been hacked down to nothing since the oil crisis. D.UN cut dividends this year. BEI.UN did the same recently.

Anyhow, don't want to mess up this thread but let's start one for 2018. All for that. And, a new thread for increases of course  Bring on the banks, JNJ, KO and others next quarter!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

BMO ups dividend by 3.3% to 93 cents

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bmo-profit-earnings-1.4433292


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> I guess it depends what is important to investors ...


My point is that with the low volumes I have seen, it makes more sense to me to have one thread ... maybe with the "Dividend Changes" renaming to keep it's purpose clear.

*Edit:*
As was suggested by leeder. I wouldn't want people thinking I came up with the title.




AltaRed said:


> ... P.S. The oil industry made many cuts over the last 3 years, as did associated service companies. As did other commodity based companies. It is not just a 2008/2009 type phenomena.


Well aware of this (though not affected much) ... the 2008/2009 period is identified as a high volume time so that's what was being used to measure how many posts there may be.


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure... I don't care how it is done. My only point was that 'cuts' are as important to an investor as 'increases'.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

can't the mods change the title of this thread ?
replace "increases" with "changes" ?


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Sure... I don't care how it is done. My only point was that 'cuts' are as important to an investor as 'increases'.


Yes .. this


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> I think we should have both for 2018 AR.


I agree we need both a "Dividend Increases" and "Dividend Decreases/Cuts" topics. It can easily be started in 2018.

ltr


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

leeder said:


> I lobby that, starting next year, we should have one thread called "Dividend Changes" and it should be stickied on the top.



hello mods - this is a great suggestion

a Dividend Changes sticky

PS i believe there was a feeble cmf thread startup on dividend cuts. It's now lost in the archives. Having both cuts & increases in one thread is a great idea.


.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> hello mods - this is a great suggestion
> 
> a Dividend Changes sticky
> 
> ...


I always take great joy when I see the Dividend Increases thread at log on. I open it with fevered anticipation of the pay raise I'm about to receive. I've enjoyed 26 so far this year. Everyone loves a raise in their income.

With a Dividend Changes thread the joy will be lost when I see the topic title on my computer screen beckoning me to open it. It will fill me with trepidation and foreboding that once clicked could reveal that my salary is about to be cut.

Let's keep the joy alive with a separate Dividend Increases thread and a separate Dividend Decreases thread. It would be cruel otherwise. :upset:

ltr


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

like_to_retire said:


> I always take great joy when I see the Dividend Increases thread at log on. I open it with fevered anticipation of the pay raise I'm about to receive. I've enjoyed 26 so far this year. Everyone loves a raise in their income.
> 
> With a Dividend Changes thread the joy will be lost when I see the topic title on my computer screen beckoning me to open it. It will fill me with trepidation and foreboding that once clicked could reveal that my salary is about to be cut.
> 
> ...






such eloquence! u have won me over

hey mods it seems the cool people want to keep the Dividend Increases thread as is. Dividend cuts are to be a separate thread, say the cools.

of course altaRed is probably totally correct when he says divvy cuts are equally as important as - possibly even more important than - divvy increases. 

after all, there are many ways a company can deal with the joyful events that precede dividend increases. An absence of divvy increases does *not* mean that a company is faring badly. On the contrary, it might be planning a lucrative acquisition instead of farming the extra profits back to shareholders as bigger dividends.

on the other hand, a dividend cut is nearly always bad news. That's why it could be laudable to be able to catch the first scoop ...


.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The "Dividend/distribution cuts 2015" thread opened Jan 1st, 2015 with something like a thirteen month run.

It would seem that someone needs to commit to creating a new thread each year as I can recall other cuts after the thread stopped being updated.


Cheers


----------



## SN1 (Nov 27, 2015)

LB increase .62 to .63


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

PFE increases dividend from $0.32 to $0.34 USD; 6.3% increase. Happy Holidays fellow shareholders 
https://www.streetinsider.com/Divid...proves+$10+Billion+Buyback+Plan/13610418.html


----------

